
Dialogue Tags: An Empirical Study - eslaught
https://elliottslaughter.com/2020/06/dialogue-tags
======
tabarr
This is interesting! It would be cool for me to try this with other authors I
like. I'm guessing it would be hard to make this work with the American
system?

